# Post a pic of yourself v. Newbie not nudie



## theotherside

Hey greenlighters....show us a photo of yourself....they can be new or old just no nudes please


----------



## theotherside

me noW


----------



## coelophysis

Nice pics (& nice thread idea too) It's cool to finally put a face to the name, sir 
I'm on a new laptop that I just got right now so I'll put up a pic when I get the chance.


----------



## Klue




----------



## coelophysis

Wah wah wah wah wah
What's good in the hooooood??


----------



## Klue

Post a pic v. post a pic of a mod :D


----------



## coelophysis

Pic thread v. Pics of NMI mods


----------



## Nigiic

Laika said:


> Wah wah wah wah wah
> What's good in the hooooood??



Thats dope


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

Having a hard time doing this... When I copy my pic from FB it just shows the link not the pic.  is there anyway to upload from my saved pics??
Thanks


----------



## Klue

Click on this button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, in the reply box and paste the link in there


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

Thanks.. kinda feel unsafe now, less anonymous


----------



## Klue

^ You're pretty 

No need to feel unsafe, lots of us have been posting pics on this site for years and years. 

You don't have anything to hide do you?! :D


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

Thank you  
Hide? ummmm like what?....


----------



## theotherside

Laika and Klue...you guys look like the  perfect type of dudes  to party with  
To anyone else, don't be shy about posting a pic, we don't care if you are attractive or not, it is just nice to put a face to the name. It's not like a cop is going to see your pic on this thread and yell at you>>."Hey, that's that guy that says he done drugs before, lets get him". Post away my green friends


----------



## Klue

Thread need more roast pork...


----------



## theotherside

Wow that looks good.....you are a fantastic chef or what/?


----------



## Klue

More of a cook than a chef. I can see it becoming a real passion though. Growing herbs and veggies has helped me with that, fresh fresh and organic. Viva la fresh revolution!


----------



## theotherside

^^You should seriously look into that profession because for real that sucker looks mouth watering like a mo-fo


----------



## oni emcee

This is why I love/hate the internet...

My buddy Brett randomly found this embarrassing photo of me and some girl at Bass Wars in ATL and put it up on facebook and tagged me in it.

My grandmother saw this. Apparently she liked it! 8)


----------



## theotherside

^^Nice pic....that guy next to you has some badass tats....almost his whole arm


----------



## christatic

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...8_808787246797_8621357_49773745_5098078_n.jpg

still trying to figure out where this pic was taken . i don't spin out that much anymore, but this was taken and tagged on my fb recently and that is how i look these days. Some place with plants and speakers is my best guess for now .


----------



## christatic

hmm, it posted it as a link for some reason . guess i'm still figuring out the site for myself . oh well . click if you want or not . it's not that great of a pic .


----------



## Nevigo

*My pic...*


----------



## oni emcee

theotherside26 said:


> ^^Nice pic....that guy next to you has some badass tats....almost his whole arm



...I am the dude! 8)


----------



## the-hated

image hosting, google it


----------



## the-hated

I'm going to chuck this behind some NSFW tags -Klue

*NSFW*: 









michael llamas


----------



## theotherside

oni emcee said:


> ...I am the dude! 8)



I meant the other dude...the one almost out of the pic...


----------



## drmcnasty

there I am


----------



## Klue

%) Cool :D


----------



## theotherside

drmcnasty said:


> there I am



Carson daily's in the house


----------



## drmcnasty

theotherside26 said:


> Carson daily's in the house


LOL I get that all the time.  I also get Ron Livingston from Office Space.  Once I had a crackhead in an emergency room swore up and down I was Johnny Noxville and would not leave me alone till I signed an autograph for her


----------



## MidnightKat

That's me!


----------



## coelophysis

^Welcome to Bluelight


----------



## Klue

Heh, cool! A picture as your first post on Bluelight


----------



## theotherside

More pics greenlighters...dont' be shy!!! Judging from the pics so far....bluelight is not full of online weirdo types.....but fun party types


----------



## DudeWheresMyCar

well, if i can get this to work, this is me


----------



## MidnightKat

DudeWheresMyCar said:


> well, if i can get this to work, this is me



Fuck. Yes.  I love the blue goatee!


----------



## lostNfound

^ Sweet handle as well, dudewheresmycar


----------



## socalthizzn

MidnightKat said:


> That's me!




yes welcome to bluelight. what section brought u to join?


----------



## socalthizzn

LaDyBuGoXy said:


> Thanks.. kinda feel unsafe now, less anonymous



a;lkg;ajrnn;ajrejosfhgk;ajnrt;kajgjarhtiuahhg;kakjn;akjesrk;jdfgakjrtjh. hello welcome to bluelight.


----------



## bec.x

so, this is me


----------



## Klue

I like that light fitting! Very ye old English. Oh and you're cute too


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

theotherside26 said:


> More pics greenlighters...dont' be shy!!! Judging from the pics so far....bluelight is not full of online weirdo types.....but fun party types



Thanks for the not weirdo types.....


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

drmcnasty said:


> there I am



I think you look like adam carolla


----------



## drmcnasty

O





LaDyBuGoXy said:


> I think you look like adam carolla


That's one I haven't heard yet but I do have the same dry, twisted sense of humor.  Thanks I think?  You look just like my favorite bartender in town who is not only beautiful but makes the best vodka martinis on the river!


----------



## kricketkrunch

*Kricket*

Long time visitor to this website looking for answers to questions for ways to use and asbuse anything and then would be back for how can I get over this withdrawl?!   Anyway, now that I am clean I still love coming here, now I can answer those questions I used to look for!

Anyway, I'll do it big with the pic also!

KricketKrunch~
Can someone help me?  The pic won't show...I paste link to the hosting site and not sure the problem.
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/43503/Profile-Pic-bmp.html


----------



## TokinDerrick

I'm not a greenlighter but I came through this part of the board just to check it out.

this is me normally, and the 2nd one is me currently, as I have leukemia, so my head is shaved.


----------



## Klue

^ You look totally different in those two pics mate! How things are okay with you...


kricketkrunch, try using imageshack.us as an alternative hosting site. Paste the link (ending in .bmp or .jpg) into the
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 box.


----------



## TokinDerrick

I look completely different depending on my hair cut, that and I'm sure my face is skinnier in the newer pic.

things are fine with me, just recently finished round 2 of chemo, will be starting round 3 in about 2-3 weeks.   last biopsy said I was in remission.  so I guess all is good, I'm not too worried about it.  plus they give me valium, and morphine.  which I'm so not scared of the cancer that I shoot my morphine.


----------



## unknownxpleasures

new here! hello everyone!


----------



## Klue

^ Remission is the best news you can hope I guess, that's good 

A friend of mine smoked and drank for 30 years but developed Leukaemia and passed away. I loved that bloke, he was a great bloke. Sad.


----------



## lostNfound

^^ You're pretty


----------



## flat line

I approve this thead.


----------



## flat line

MidnightKat said:


> Fuck. Yes.  I love the blue goatee!



been motor boat'n smurfette i see. I tried to bang her for years... bish wouldn't give me any play.


----------



## kricketkrunch

*Trying this again!  It worked!*



Klue said:


> ^ You look totally different in those two pics mate! How things are okay with you...
> 
> 
> kricketkrunch, try using imageshack.us as an alternative hosting site. Paste the link (ending in .bmp or .jpg) into the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box.









[/URL][/IMG]

Thank thank you Klue!  It worked...

Its a lilttle large and upclose but....

Tis is me!
kricket~


----------



## Klue

Those curls are incredible! When I grow my hair a bit it is dead flat.. jealous!


----------



## kricketkrunch

Klue said:


> Those curls are incredible! When I grow my hair a bit it is dead flat.. jealous!



Ive hated my curls most of my life, then when self confidence became increased it became my prize posession and in my mind my best feature!


Thanks for the compliment!

kricket~


----------



## unknownxpleasures

^Kricketkrunch How funny is it that I ENVY your curly hair, and people always tell me they`d rather have the straight hair I have?


----------



## TokinDerrick

I wish my hair was inbetween.  instead I've got real straight hair.


----------



## addictedbitch

Me and my boyfriend


----------



## theotherside

Great pics everyone...now why are there more chicks then bros? I thought it would be the opposite


----------



## kaliedoscopeeyed

Hello everyone!


~Jodi


----------



## theotherside

Hey whats up jodi nice pic. Thanks for posting. Make an intro thread por favor


----------



## MsKitten

Big hello's to everyone! Been visiting Bluelight for a while, just recently signed up (kinda sounds like a peeper huh?). So this pic is from April of this year, will try to post something more recent soon...
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...62831474_100000360529980_131207_3195665_n.jpg


----------



## Klue

^ Hey MsKitten, welcome to Bluelight. That is one awesome tv you have there!


----------



## MsKitten

Klue said:


> ^ Hey MsKitten, welcome to Bluelight. That is one awesome tv you have there!



Thx Klue  Just wish I still had it...


----------



## Klue

I wish I had it too :D


----------



## Scoobysnacks

ps..if i stuff my willy between my legs so i look like a boobless chick classed as a nudie ?.. haha..


----------



## eyetranceend

*Hola*

I've been lurking this site for the better part of a decade, and I used to have an account that I actually posted with before Operation Web Tryp or whatever dumb fucking name they gave it. My paranoia would not allow me to post until now. I have no idea what my username was anymore, sadly. 

tl;dr -- as long as I'm breaking my anonymous streak, I might as well go for broke and show my mug. 





















Nice to see you again, BL.


----------



## LaDyBuGoXy

drmcnasty said:


> O
> That's one I haven't heard yet but I do have the same dry, twisted sense of humor.  Thanks I think?  You look just like my favorite bartender in town who is not only beautiful but makes the best vodka martinis on the river!



Thats funny I've been a bartender for 8 years..i'd prolly kill you if you asked me to make a martini tho


----------



## k.kat

Scoobysnacks said:


> ps..if i stuff my willy between my legs so i look like a boobless chick classed as a nudie ?.. haha..



are both photos you, if so is that bud sticking out your nose, lol


----------



## skoat

I like those dogs^, a lot.  So many newbie women, and they're all beautiful.  Bl is on the up & up.


----------



## tlks2Angels




----------



## TornUpKnuckles




----------



## baddog72

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...bal&view=global&subj=1788017104&id=1788017104

I would like to point out that no animals were harmed in the making of this post--a little freaked out maybe.


----------



## tlks2Angels

i dont see anything when i click on your ^^^ link


----------



## TornUpKnuckles

I've see you! cute pics


----------



## Дмитрий




----------



## drmcnasty

LaDyBuGoXy said:


> Thats funny I've been a bartender for 8 years..i'd prolly kill you if you asked me to make a martini tho


Really what could be better 
Than a 7 /2 ounce glass full of chilled kettle one and a couple olives.  Hell ill even take it on the rocks if I have to.  Sometimes ill do some patron silver but chilled with no training wheels.   But I tip well so no one gets mad at me.


----------



## Дмитрий

drmcnasty said:


> Really what could be better
> Than a 7 /2 ounce glass full of chilled kettle one and a couple olives.  Hell ill even take it on the rocks if I have to.  Sometimes ill do some patron silver but chilled with no training wheels.   But I tip well so no one gets mad at me.



Emm.. 200 grams Vodka please. And something to eat.


----------



## FortuneLight

That's me on the right


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

The internet feels so much less anonymous when there's pictures involved o.0


----------



## deadhead507461

My first pic on here of my face, so Hello everyone. This pic was taken after I fell down drunk in Santa Cruz. 3 cheers for being SHIT FACED!!!


----------



## Vittoria

Hello, hello! I _really_ hope no one I know personally is in here..


----------



## deadhead507461

^ Hey Vittoria. Welcome to BL. Your cute as hell.


----------



## Vittoria

deadhead507461 said:


> ^ Hey Vittoria. Welcome to BL. Your cute as hell.



Thank you for both the compliment and the welcoming


----------



## InFiernoEnForMe

*Me*


----------



## Vittoria

That's wicked trippy lol.


----------



## Дмитрий

Ain't that a phone number Vikky?

InFierno. Wow Nice TRIP


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Ah, InFierno, my poor eyes.....but very cool =)


----------



## Vittoria

Дмитрий;8672584 said:
			
		

> Ain't that a phone number Vikky?
> 
> InFierno. Wow Nice TRIP



Heheh, noo! It's actually my Myspace ID #  
My area code is the 401!


----------



## dirrtydancerr

[/IMG]


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yep you look like a Texas girl.........I'm down here in Houston and I know Texan women anywhere


----------



## emoatnight




----------



## emoatnight

eep that came out bigger than a thumbnail XD lol


----------



## Exploder

*...*


----------



## thcmike

Me rolling (trying to take a picture of my eyes)

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6726/20100729010847.jpg

Me just chillin.

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/5625/20100627181408lemongrov.jpg

Surprisingly i happened to have the same outfit when i took those pictures, yet it was different days haha.


----------



## neveroddoreven

.gy


----------



## Receptor Bound

*And, then there is me...*

Yup, but only because the thread told me to do it


----------



## coelophysis

Good to put a face to the name RB


----------



## KountZilch

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=454939&id=100000058494029&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Receptor Bound

Laika said:


> Good to put a face to the name RB



Thanks Laika bud - ditto 

Peace,
R*B​


----------



## method own girl

here I am..... take me or leave me


----------



## theotherside

^^That is a classic face............seriously you look like a painting! Nothing like classical beauty!


----------



## lynziwow




----------



## Sam228

I didn't post a regular pic here but that's me in the wheelchair with  my girlfriend in my lap 

<<<<<the aviator pic


----------



## Myst420

bec.x said:


> so, this is me


----------



## ChalootzNJ

*Greetings fom Northern NJ*

Some days are GOOD 



Some days are BAD 


Thus is the life of a Junkie


----------



## coelophysis

Where you from in NJ?


----------



## notaremail

This is me with my pet rabbit Daisy (now deceased) after I got back from being stationed on Mars. It's Hell coming back to Earth after fighting teleporter-hopping zombies! I missed Daisy, but after all those Imps, I couldn't keep her for long...


----------



## pmjkerr

Hi there, I've been stalking this forum for the past year and have just started making a few posts.

Seems like a wonderful array of guys and girls on the site from the photos posted.

http://yfrog.com/n521065294519289684585784j

I'm the skinny runt left :D


----------



## dannax




----------



## TornUpKnuckles

thanks to the people who posted pics.

a little weird how every time a girl posted a pic, there is always a few guys letting them know how "beautiful" they are.


----------



## Klue

^ 3 male mods in this sub forum, it's a percentage thing.


----------



## coelophysis

TornUpKnuckles said:


> thanks to the people who posted pics.
> 
> a little weird how every time a girl posted a pic, there is always a few guys letting them know how "beautiful" they are.



Wouldn't it be a little more weird if the guys were letting the guys know how "beautiful" they are?


----------



## chefping

been lurking and posting a bit for a while... but havent really introduced myself 

anyway heres me


----------



## lithae

*I exist... in the real world.*

I think anyway...


----------



## lithae

InFiernoEnForMe said:


>



That's pretty snazzy.


----------



## lithae

MidnightKat said:


> That's me!



You have some pretty neato hair. :D


----------



## TornUpKnuckles

Laika said:


> Wouldn't it be a little more weird if the guys were letting the guys know how "beautiful" they are?





Nah....I grew out of homophobia years ago.


----------



## coelophysis

So now you're hetero-phobic? Am I getting this right?


----------



## TornUpKnuckles

Laika said:


> So now you're hetero-phobic? Am I getting this right?




haha what? I think your taking my sarcasm the wrong way.

To me it's funny seeing people who are usually pretty stoic and reserved on the forums acting different when they find out a poster is a chick.

I'll use emoticon's more liberally next time so you know that I'm being "funny" or sarcastic.




-Kev


----------



## coelophysis

I think you're taking my sarcasm the wrong way


----------



## kaworu

Huh, picture of myself, but no nudes, eh?  Why the hell not.  I'm new and I enjoy posting pictures of myself.  Fuck anonymity anyway, that shit's for losers and paranoiacs :3






I think that one's funny cos it's got cool lighting and, uh, stuff.  Also it's good because I think I look marginally more masculine than normal.


----------



## Receptor Bound

tlks2Angels said:


>





^ ^ ^ Yeah - she damn well deserves a few replies directed entirely toward her!!! 

Lord have mercy - dayum!!!  [*faint*] 

~R*B​


----------



## sheakillaa

Top pic is the newest.


----------



## Receptor Bound

sheakillaa said:


> Top pic is the newest.




Nice to put a face to the name.  I must say, you're quite attractive 

R*B


----------



## GirlInterrupted

Man, this seems like fun. But I'm sketched out that people will recognize me.


----------



## nAON

GirlInterrupted said:


> Man, this seems like fun. But I'm sketched out that people will recognize me.



Know the feeling.. even though theres hardly any people i know that know anything useful about drugs, let alone connected them with the internet


----------



## iris acht

sarcophagus.heels said:


> The internet feels so much less anonymous when there's pictures involved o.0



It just got even less anonymous - I'll look for you next year at U of C! lol


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

iris acht said:


> It just got even less anonymous - I'll look for you next year at U of C! lol



Haha, true story.  I still find this supremely bizarre.  I frequently convince myself that people that I know from the internet aren't actually human, and are in fact amorphous blobs of thought and personality living in this series of tubes we call the internet.  Why would you go and shatter a girl's misconceptions like that?  It's not cool


----------



## ChalootzNJ

Laika said:


> Where you from in NJ?


North Western currently (Morris County)
You?
:D


----------



## Wonderlust

Just took this one for BL


----------



## theotherside

Glad everyone is posting pics..........there are a million pics of everyone of facebook so why not bluelight......it is not actually a "drug" website but a harm reduction site


----------



## method own girl

theotherside26 said:


> ^^That is a classic face............seriously you look like a painting! Nothing like classical beauty!


Awwwww... thanx. At 40 years old I like to hear that as often as I can!!


----------



## socalthizzn

kaworu said:


> Huh, picture of myself, but no nudes, eh?  Why the hell not.  I'm new and I enjoy posting pictures of myself.  Fuck anonymity anyway, that shit's for losers and paranoiacs :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that one's funny cos it's got cool lighting and, uh, stuff.  Also it's good because I think I look marginally more masculine than normal.



buzz al your hair off.


----------



## socalthizzn

Receptor Bound said:


> ^ ^ ^ Yeah - she damn well deserves a few replies directed entirely toward her!!!
> 
> Lord have mercy - dayum!!!  [*faint*]
> 
> ~R*B​



honestly no offense but since you brought it up the reason y is too big too orange, atleast for me. im 140 pounds 6'1 i need a rake.


----------



## socalthizzn

Receptor Bound said:


> Nice to put a face to the name.  I must say, you're quite attractive
> 
> R*B





cute face i agree.


----------



## sheakillaa

socalthizzn said:


> cute face i agree.



Well thank you


----------



## theotherside

I need to post some better pics so someone can tell me I'm cute.......I feel left out


----------



## coelophysis

You don't even need to post pics for me to think you're a cutie


----------



## DoseMeHomie

...


----------



## coelophysis

^ Tripped, I like it. 






Myself & my better half. Forgive the hat hair.


----------



## FkdItAllUp

random selfportrait


----------



## Matt58

I have no idea if I attached the picture right but here I am rockin' out.


----------



## theotherside

^^Sweet....I play a bad ass bass guitar wish we could jam out


----------



## Matt58

Awesome man, I've always wanted to play the bass but could never get the chords memorized even with lessons from my cousin so I picked up the drums, haha.  How long have ya been playing?


----------



## theotherside

About 12 years.......started out playing piano, then keyboards, then bass.....love to play all three but bass is my favorite because my older brother plays drums 
The only thing I like to play on guitar now is jazz....some rock but chord substitutions are just so much funner.


----------



## Matt58

Wow, you've played both instruments I wish I could play too. Piano has always been something that's intrigued me, love the fast classical stuff, some of it's just mind blowing, lol.  

I wish I could play jazz and slower stuff but I'm more of a punk guy, lol.
Feels like some of it is to slow, but I love James Jamerson, lol best funk bass player imo.


----------



## theotherside

Learn bossa nova time sig's, learn a few other than 2/4, 4/4 and the world of fusion rock/prog rock/jazz will open up for you.


----------



## theotherside

Playing stuff like Nirvana(which is simple but fun as hell) and punk(which is hard to play in a way because its so fast, bass drum/high hat, snare.......

Modern jazz or 70's prog drummers like Bill bufford from yes/king crimson are good ones to listen to. Also Art Blakely(sp?) was a jazz drumming genius.


----------



## Matt58

Watching some video of some bossa beats now, looks playable if I'm to get off the computer for a bit and keep at it.  

Thanks man, always open for music suggestions.


----------



## perfection5712




----------



## theotherside

^^Man it looks cold where you were in that pic  I've seen snow where I live 4 times!


----------



## Klue

Wait, a race number on your shirt and you're drinking beer. Beer triathlon? :D


----------



## sid3

Ski jumper or ski cross, could of been after her run. Or not.


----------



## SeekYouOut

'Das me!


----------



## multihobbied

I would post a pic if I knew an easy way????

By the way ^^^^ WOW, I am in luv!


----------



## FkdItAllUp

woah seek


----------



## coelophysis

multihobbied said:


> I would post a pic if I knew an easy way????
> 
> By the way ^^^^ WOW, I am in luv!



Go to Imageshack.us - upload the picture of choice.
Copy the direct link and then paste it here between


----------



## Snake_81

[/IMG]

Here I am....hope this works


----------



## Moxycodone

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/834/goodtimes068.jpg
I hope this works...or maybe I don't. 8)


----------



## Moxycodone

OK, so it didn't. Last try...


----------



## multihobbied




----------



## multihobbied

^^^^^I am the guy on the right, only pic I had on my Work pc!!! ^^^^^


----------



## multihobbied

Go to Imageshack.us - upload the picture of choice.
Copy the direct link and then paste it here between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




> Thank You Very Much!!!!


----------



## Allecat

*Me....*

Me, taken not too long ago, hair is grown long.


----------



## nchz

weird looking nose... lmao who knowsz












lulzzzz


----------



## MACstar

Well, I hope that works. I have noticed some rather striking ladies on bluelight=)


----------



## MACstar

DAMMIT!!!


----------



## MACstar

If this doesnt work I give up.


----------



## Klue

Begby on Bluelight??


----------



## MACstar

Last attempt. Jeez.....I feel so stupided.


----------



## Klue

MACstar said:


> Well, I hope that works. I have noticed some rather striking ladies on bluelight=)





MACstar said:


> DAMMIT!!!





MACstar said:


> If this doesnt work I give up.





MACstar said:


> Last attempt. Jeez.....I feel so stupided.



You almost have it dude. But the link you insert between the IMG tags has to end with .jpg or whatever the picture file it is. In Firefox and Chrome you can just right click on the picture and get it to open in a new tab where you can copy the URL in the address bar. Got it? So you're pasting a direct link to the picture not a link to the page it is on...


----------



## personalinjuryatto

New here, like the site much.


----------



## TornUpKnuckles




----------



## she phoenix

^^^ Which one are you?






I'm not new but I wanna play anyway. This is me at the start of a festival this July. My mouth doesn't always look like that. Neither do my eyes.


----------



## Black Keys Girl

theotherside26 said:


> Laika and Klue...you guys look like the  perfect type of dudes  to party with
> To anyone else, don't be shy about posting a pic, we don't care if you are attractive or not, it is just nice to put a face to the name. It's not like a cop is going to see your pic on this thread and yell at you>>."Hey, that's that guy that says he done drugs before, lets get him". Post away my green friends



lmao..ok ok...looking 4 a photo to post


----------



## Black Keys Girl

*trying to figure this out..lol..and choose photos that are not all telling 8(*

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## nchz

lol.. i love long hair on women.. makes them sekc


----------



## Receptor Bound

Some good lookin' peeps joining here lately but after doing some elementary math, I've come to the conclusion that *ONE* out of *12* (ok ~ seriously just pulling a random here) new members actually post a reply containing a picture in this thread.  It's awfully disappointing actually.

Don't be shy...studies have shown that by posting a picture in an online forum you increase the level of enjoyment you achieve from said forum.  

Also, who gives a shit about remaining "anonymous" really.  This is a forum which centers around Harm Reduction...you're safe! 

R*B


----------



## theotherside

^^^When I started this thread there were doubts that any noobs would post a pic.....go figure! 8 pages is pretty good.


----------



## pucko

one poser shot:







and a mate's idea of what i'll look like on my big (wedding) day:






fucking crapping shopping he did on it too. t'is spot on


----------



## theotherside

^^^Cool, when was the wedding?


----------



## Asclepius

MACstar said:


> DAMMIT!!!



MACstar- you gave me some joy and giggles tonight  seeing your frustrated attempts to post a pic!!


----------



## MACstar

Well I'm glad i could provide a little joy in the midst of my frustrations. I seriously spent like 45 minutes of my life, blood boiling, trying to post a damn pic on BL.......To no avail. I have come to the conclusion it is because my lap top is just being stubborn. I refuse to believe it is due to my inadequacies....HHMMPH.


----------



## MACstar




----------



## Asclepius

No Inadequacies, *ALWAYS* blame the Computer- they are Evil!  
....Keep tryin buddy!


----------



## theotherside

Bumpty bump bumpty bump bump


----------



## lightlord99

hi


----------



## disposabl3junki

*hello hello*


----------



## pamalamadingdong

hello everyone!  :D :D


----------



## lostNfound

SeekYouOut said:


> 'Das me!



 wow


----------



## bigstevederry

me normal:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

me wiped on the bangers (i'm on the right lol)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

there's a video of me in a state on youtube most cringeworthy video of me, didn't know how fucked i was on the bangers that night until i seen the video haha


----------



## hugh turner

*hey yall!*

http://bikerpunks.com/mediaviewer/738/nice-gsxr-wheelie-on-the-freeway.html
wheres all the kentucky folk. 
The HM


----------



## steinbeck

[/attach]


----------



## nakedstars

I like crossbows.  





And a funny modeling photo...("What the eff else am I supposed to do with this sheet!?")

Hi everyone  Look forward to chatting with all of you


----------



## nakedstars

Oh no... Am I going to get in trouble for having a picture with a crossbow? :'( Great, that would just be typical me, mess everything up!


----------



## theotherside

No crossbows but guns are ok


----------



## theotherside

Bumpty bump bump


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Bumpty bump bump



*passes the bottle of nasal spray*


----------



## theotherside

Yes that posts served two purposes........to bump this thread and to tell everyone what I was up to


----------



## theotherside

Go to advanced when posting.......then attach it!


----------



## slowpoke1967

when i go to insert image it just has a popup that sais insert url for image thats it ,im baffled


----------



## theotherside

Not insert image.......go to advanced(bottom right) and click the attatchment icon(paperclip) and choose what your image is.


----------



## theotherside

Pic


----------



## theotherside

Not sure, my method works perfectly.


----------



## slowpoke1967

there finaly got it to work thanx for the help.
thats  me with my carona hat on and the other is my what i call a coctaile.
Something i take when i get my pills to make me feel good,then i gotta ration the rest for the month...just decided to add a couple more pics one with my new haircut and the other of me on a swingstage 22 floors up when i was back in the peg running a crew that used to build skyscrapers and hospitals ,,airports etc...,wish i knew how to make the pictures big like others have done but i guess its no biggy.....oh well i guess it wont let me upload my swingstage pic im not to great at adding the pics...


----------



## theotherside

When you click on the paperclip icon, click on browse....find your image and attatch that mofo.


----------



## theotherside

What are those cocktails??? Dexedrine, addy, oxy, hydros?


----------



## slowpoke1967

i ussualy take ten 2 mg clonazepams ten 30 mg temazepams 20 5 mg nozinans and three 200 mg seroquels.
makes me feel good for quite awhile ,but if i lay down and get comfy i fall asleep and waste the nice feeling ....


----------



## theotherside

That combo would kill me  I am more an upper kind of guy.......glad you got your pics up!


----------



## slowpoke1967

i wanna make the coctaile pic my profile pic but dont know how it sais to put in the link but i have no link to put in
any help would be appreciated,seeing as you helped me out so very quikly with the first part of how to get my pic up .
its nice to get help rite away like that.
Thanx again (Y)


----------



## slowpoke1967

theotherside26 said:


> That combo would kill me  I am more an upper kind of guy.......glad you got your pics up!



ya i have a very high tollerance which kinda sux but i do get one day outta every month to feel great for awhile till i eventually fall asleep


----------



## Scoobysnacks

bec.x said:


> so, this is me




ya look very naughty and a right handful ..my kind of girl..beautiful :D



Laika said:


> So now you're hetero-phobic? Am I getting this right?



lmao..everyone needs phobias...im an nonerectilephobic..hahaha


----------



## spaceage4eva

*who's that handsome guy????*






 it's ya boi in a tent!!!


----------



## spaceage4eva

awww fuck it didnt work, but take my word on both handsome and in a tent


----------



## spaceage4eva

hell of a way to make a beer run....I like it!!!


----------



## sog.pain4evr

*my pic*



LaDyBuGoXy said:


> Thanks.. kinda feel unsafe now, less anonymous



 wow... you look amazing
so heres my pic that i had to edit for legal reasons

Pain


----------



## krazikomi

Thats me in state of euphoria, but damn i must say there are some fine looking ladies on here.


----------



## RedThorn

*Me xD*






Nice to meet y'all


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Tamra from Ft.Lauderdale FL*

* Whats up Everybody...My name is Tamra a.k.a Ms.TinaStar if ur nasty...lol *


----------



## Klue

Hotttt...


----------



## slowpoke1967

whats up with all the hot chicks on this site there should be a blog for dateing on here then wwe can all share are meds lol JK...


----------



## stonerish

SeekYouOut said:


> 'Das me!



OMG!

You are absurdly beautiful...

Ill post a pic on here later today...but i just got a haircut...so maybe two are in order


----------



## stonerish

Couldn't find the old hair...t'was a lot longer


----------



## stonerish

neveroddoreven said:


> 'Tis fairly large, but I'm the one with a face.



HOLY SHIT...

How were the vibrational trails achieved here?

I want that effect!!!


----------



## covingtonfreak

*GHoST*







*GHoST*


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

*Good idea...*



slowpoke1967 said:


> whats up with all the hot chicks on this site there should be a blog for dateing on here then wwe can all share are meds lol JK...





HeLL YeaH I'm DoWn...Let's Start a Thread..LOL


----------



## Receptor Bound

*Impressive...*

    

I'm impressed by the amount of good fuckin' looking people we've got for members here @ Bluelight.  I'm especially astounded @ the fine ladies here.  

Let me be the first (or second, third...whatever have you) to welcome all your beautiful selves here and don't be shy...not all of us bite, unless you've requested such an activity, then it can be arranged. 

Peace & shit,
R*B %)​


----------



## pins&needles

Hey im Neal, Just joined the community the other day and I love it. Tons of cool like-minded people(for the most part).I am 23 Live in MN, Studying psychology & sociology. Songwriter, drums&guitar. On suboxone trying to straighten out.


----------



## multihobbied

multihobbied said:


>



Do not think that I had ever said Hello!! To ALL!!


----------



## hugh turner

*ya boy!*

we grow em big herehttp://i.bluelighthttp://i.bluelight.ru/pi/26.gif.ru/pi/26.gif


----------



## Megalum

*Hey BL  this is my intro pic.*

Last good blotter in like... 3 months, man. :/ Anyway this is me.


----------



## theotherside

I swear I've tripped with you......or your twin that lives in Houston haha!!


----------



## crispyRhea

not quite the bird in the leopard print top and sky scraper heels.. but a bird none the less!





and a newb so good evening all


----------



## jersey_jeeper

Well, all I can say is that there are some HOLY SHIT HOT women on here!!


----------



## SexyMamii20

=) Me ...


----------



## Megalum

crispyRhea said:


> not quite the bird in the leopard print top and sky scraper heels.. but a bird none the less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a newb so good evening all



hey crispyRhea! we're rockin the same kind of headwear 
+5 cool points ^^


----------



## crispyRhea

Megalum said:


> hey crispyRhea! we're rockin the same kind of headwear
> +5 cool points ^^



cheers Megalum, hat bought proudly where that photo was taken in the Dam (notice the typical Dam tourism gear behind)

if hats could speak....%)


----------



## Elalgooj

*Me releaving stress*

Ok new to bluelight great site heres my picture!


----------



## THClaire

Hey everyone, I'm Claire and I'm from Nebraska. Just joined bluelight the other day.


----------



## Black Keys Girl

crispyRhea said:


> not quite the bird in the leopard print top and sky scraper heels.. but a bird none the less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a newb so good evening all



hey chick..thank God u lookin cool..stay away from leopard and beds(or just maybe photos of them online..no offense hot chick in slutty photo..lol)..  ..u look cool this way. Nice to meet ya..I've been gone since I 1st posted...and now can't even remember the reason/question I  became a member for to ask!


----------



## Black Keys Girl

oh..and I too like that hat!


----------



## Black Keys Girl

*My Hat *





My Fav Hat! cuz..I love me a knit hat!


----------



## crispyRhea

Black Keys Girl said:


> View attachment 8423
> 
> View attachment 8424
> 
> My Fav Hat! cuz..I love me a knit hat!



loving the cosy hats!


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> * Whats up Everybody...My name is Tamra a.k.a Ms.TinaStar if ur nasty...lol *



Haha. Haha. Haha.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

This is me and my boyfriend. I'm the lady on the left.


----------



## pins&needles

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> * Whats up Everybody...My name is Tamra a.k.a Ms.TinaStar if ur nasty...lol *



you are gorgeous mee likey


----------



## Elalgooj

You are a movie star looking young lady.


----------



## attempt4

crispyRhea said:


> not quite the bird in the leopard print top and sky scraper heels.. but a bird none the less!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a newb so good evening all



Alrightttt there? A fellow Scot....nah, a fellow good-looking Scot .....

No offence to the 'blatantly hot' girls in the leopard print tops and high-heels of the world, but I would find you alot more attractive if I saw you in a bar sitting next to a leopard-clad busty blonde, hence why im replying to your post!


----------



## animateK

practicing "ai ki do" on ketamine  (best drug ever, Period.)


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Here's another of me [in colour, woop!]. I'm the one with the glasses.


----------



## attempt4

Good-looking girl, wow hottez gurl on Ma intertoobz, WILL U MARRY ME?, wow u r hawt!!!1, etc etc etc

But I must say, I am deeply enthralled by the COOLCAT in the background?


----------



## Assassin of Youth

OMG LOL.

Yeah, he is quite the mysterious-nefarious character. Damned if I know who he is...


----------



## attempt4

Thats cool though, you are beautiful. Im looking forward to my trip to SA in december if you are a prerequisite of whats to come! Where abouts you live? Im going to cape town.


----------



## Assassin of Youth

Hrrm... Cape Town has a lot of beautiful women, I must say. I live in Johannesburg, but I spend most of my time in Grahamstown in the Eastern Cape, going to university.

Why to South Africa? Migration for the summer! Haha.


----------



## tweexican

*On the left*

I'm NOT Nick Swardson.... but he DID stop in my bar


----------



## coelophysis

He looks like a mini Fred Durst there.


----------



## crispyRhea

attempt4 said:


> Alrightttt there? A fellow Scot....nah, a fellow good-looking Scot .....
> 
> No offence to the 'blatantly hot' girls in the leopard print tops and high-heels of the world, but I would find you alot more attractive if I saw you in a bar sitting next to a leopard-clad busty blonde, hence why im replying to your post!



*edit.. propping up the bar! where bouts in the great scotland are you?


----------



## attempt4

crispyRhea said:


> *edit.. propping up the bar! where bouts in the great scotland are you?



Originally fae Orkney, live in Inverness now though. Yourself? You hit T in the Park or RockNess or anything this year?


----------



## crispyRhea

attempt4 said:


> Originally fae Orkney, live in Inverness now though. Yourself? You hit T in the Park or RockNess or anything this year?



not a fan of T.. full of chavs. Done Rockness the first two years but thats it. Tend to do Sonar, Arches, Subclub etc instead. 

Been up to the ironworks before... camped oot for free! good night! scored some decent pills up there


----------



## attempt4

crispyRhea said:


> not a fan of T.. full of chavs. Done Rockness the first two years but thats it. Tend to do Sonar, Arches, Subclub etc instead.
> 
> Been up to the ironworks before... camped oot for free! good night! scored some decent pills up there



Aye is that all in Glasgow? I never ever go to glasgow, been once for a day....for some reason, everyone wanks on about it.  ive heard of arches though.

Having said that, i'm actually away to Glasgow next week to see my brother.

Yah the ironworks is embarrassingly shit.


----------



## RedThorn

Hey fellow Scots. I'm from Glasgow living in Edinburgh! Great to find some more Scots on here!


----------



## crispyRhea

RedThorn said:


> Hey fellow Scots. I'm from Glasgow living in Edinburgh! Great to find some more Scots on here!



Edinburgh i must admit is not my cup of tea. Its lost most of its scottish routes due to tourism and wanky english.  I have yet to meet anyone FROM Edinburgh who stays in Edinburgh.

Although id live there over my current state of affairs as this place is a dive. Music industry and has gone tits to electro pish. nuff said


----------



## Tomato

*The girl from Belgium has arrived!*

With the long hair:






With the short hair


----------



## AfterGlow

You're stunningly beautiful!   



Tomato said:


> *The girl from Belgium has arrived!*


----------



## gweedo79

here is one of me, and one of me on my first MDMA experiance hangin out with nicole, aka hello kitty,


----------



## NurvPayne

Before





After


----------



## pins&needles

Tomato said:


> *The girl from Belgium has arrived!*
> 
> With the long hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the short hair



Very pretty


----------



## wickedgarden

I think I look a little...


----------



## junglejuice

NurvPayne said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



Hey man...I read through your other posts and you seem to have a really good attitude. Much respect. I have a good friend who is a c4-c5 quad, and people could learn so much about life, loss and rebirth from guys like you. He is a constant source of inspiration for me and a really great guy in general. 

Welcome to Bluelight...this place has helped me through many a dark day...I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## NurvPayne

junglejuice said:


> Hey man...I read through your other posts and you seem to have a really good attitude. Much respect. I have a good friend who is a c4-c5 quad, and people could learn so much about life, loss and rebirth from guys like you. He is a constant source of inspiration for me and a really great guy in general.
> 
> Welcome to Bluelight...this place has helped me through many a dark day...I hope you enjoy it here!



RIGHT ON JJ!! yea, i cant seem to navigate away from BL since discovering it.. tons of info, from this, that & the other.. 

and about ur friend the c4-5, i know alot of what he is going through.. plus i can only imagine the EXTRA hurdles he has to go through with the absence of the mobility that i do have. (i.e. wrist mobility etc.) 

thnx for the warm welcome junglejuice!


----------



## theotherside

I'm glad you like the site  Good feedback always makes us


----------



## theotherside

Bizzumpity bump bump


----------



## JessTheMess




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Well hello *JessTheMess*! I fail to see the mess. You are smoooooooookin! Pun intended.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

WARNING: The photos you are about to witness contain the flesh of one very pale girl! 

http://i56.tinypic.com/taszdx.jpg






Edit: Just made first pic a link because its so big.


----------



## JessTheMess

I have many identities


----------



## JessTheMess

i have short reddish purple hair now.. haha

heres more


















  OK IM DONE NOW. LOLZ


----------



## JessTheMess

HisNameIsFrank said:


> Well hello *JessTheMess*! I fail to see the mess. You are smoooooooookin! Pun intended.



Thank you darlin'


----------



## thesirbutton

hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## stonerish

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> WARNING: The photos you are about to witness contain the flesh of one very pale girl!




you are quite hot...lol


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

stonerish said:


> you are quite hot...lol



You are quite kind, haha! Thank you


----------



## Nosada

sometimes I look like this


----------



## Graceful Mess

C'est moi


----------



## OhMyGosh

animateK said:


> practicing "ai ki do" on ketamine  (best drug ever, Period.)
> 
> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/9913/img4885vk.jpg



This is a great photo 

Edit: Huge pic, made it a link instead - Klue


----------



## Klue

Hello to all the new people in this thread. I thought letting it float around rather that stickied would pay off, people never read stickies!!!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

JessTheMess said:


> i have short reddish purple hair now.. haha
> 
> heres more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK IM DONE NOW. LOLZ



Sweet sassy molassy! I think I'm in love/lust.


----------



## thesirbutton

I will join you in that parade. haha.


----------



## godlovesugly

HELLO! im new to the site..


----------



## brofasa

Tomato said:


> *The girl from Belgium has arrived!*
> 
> With the long hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the short hair




Hello gorgeous =)

Are you from Belgium living in the US?


----------



## brofasa

This is me after a lonnnnnnng night of tripping 2c-e.

i like to fuck with my hair when I trip =)


----------



## Dopesmoker420

Old photo of me i was ROLLIN my balls off lol im new to bluelight and love it has alot of useful and interesting info.


----------



## The Great Ranchero

Whats going on yall, new to bluelight here.  I made an introduction thread but I guess I should do my thing and post a pic






Being dumb






Still being dumb, just in a different setting


Fun thread, fun forums.  I see myself spending a lot of time on this site haha.


----------



## godlovesugly

haha nice pic, dopesmoker420. you def look like youre rollin BALLS in that picture!! 

thanx redleader for the welcome and the compliment! good to be here:]


----------



## slowpoke1967

just gotta say again wow so many great looking girls on here,unbelievable.......


----------



## godlovesugly

^ i agree! :] so many great looking guys as well!


----------



## AnnArbor

Hey all- just signed up about 20 mins ago. Plan to be here a while.. can't wait to help and be helped


----------



## K8eBayB

First picture of myself on Bluelight


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Diggin' the hair, Nosada!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

A few more just for kicks, haha 










PS. I also concur with the statement regarding the mass quantity of hot chicks on here!


----------



## Oskii

Hey! This is me:


----------



## AnnArbor

very cute picture SideOrderOfOpiates. any chance those are "special" cupcakes? :D


----------



## stonerish

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> A few more just for kicks, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I also concur with the statement regarding the mass quantity of hot chicks on here!



IDK if its intentional, but you are striking the same pose as betty boop in the background...i got a kick out of it...haha


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

stonerish, Hahaha! Oh my God, dude! :D My mom actually always cracks jokes saying that I have 'legs like Betty Boop'! I honestly didn't even take notice of the pose until you mentioned it! Haha!

Thank you, AnnArbor! :D Pleasure to informally meet you!
You know, they were _actually_ just homemade chocolate cupcakes!  The contents in the 'special' cupcakes and I tend not to get along. I have completely horrid anxiety problems and can't stand the loss of control that certain 'secret ingredient' gives me.


----------



## AnnArbor

pleasure to meet you too 

thats ok, there's nothing wrong with just chocolate cupcakes. thats too bad tho, I know exactly what you mean. I struggle with anxiety myself.. smoking used to help me the first 3 or 4 years I was doing it.. but for the past 5 years or so when I light up, my anxiety goes through the roof! I usually smoke at night now if I do, and when I am "high" I start analyzing every little thing I did through out that day and then question every thing I did and feel like I handled it wrong or screwed up, or worried I said some wrong things to certain people. I hate it.. I've been doing well lately in life.. then when I smoke I start to think that maybe it wasn't good day  I really wish I could enjoy weed like I used to. now I mostly just use it to get to sleep some nights.. or if I've got stomach problems its ALWAYS helps, thats the biggest reason I still smoke.

anyways, sorry if I've ranted on a bit much.. but I just figured you might understand where I am coming from.. anxiety can be crippling some days.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

AnnArbor said:


> pleasure to meet you too
> 
> thats ok, there's nothing wrong with just chocolate cupcakes. thats too bad tho, I know exactly what you mean. I struggle with anxiety myself.. smoking used to help me the first 3 or 4 years I was doing it.. but for the past 5 years or so when I light up, my anxiety goes through the roof! I usually smoke at night now if I do, and when I am "high" I start analyzing every little thing I did through out that day and then question every thing I did and feel like I handled it wrong or screwed up, or worried I said some wrong things to certain people. I hate it.. I've been doing well lately in life.. then when I smoke I start to think that maybe it wasn't good day  I really wish I could enjoy weed like I used to. now I mostly just use it to get to sleep some nights.. or if I've got stomach problems its ALWAYS helps, thats the biggest reason I still smoke.
> 
> anyways, sorry if I've ranted on a bit much.. but I just figured you might understand where I am coming from.. anxiety can be crippling some days.



Unfortunately for us both, I can totally understand where you're coming from, haha!  I used to LOVE marijuana when I was about 15-16 years old! When I was 16 I developed a stimulant problem though. One which completely altered how I reacted to the effects of the marijuana. The drug that once made me burst into hysterical laughter now makes me paranoid as hell—just miserable! I haven't smoked weed for 4 years now, and although I am now on medication for multiple anxiety disorders, weed just is not my mind altering forte. I'll stick to my opiates and benzos! :D

PS. I've heard of numerous amounts of other people who smoke to alleviate stomach problems, so although I'm not one of 'em...you're certainly not alone!


----------



## AnnArbor

what are you taking for anxiety? I've only went to the doctor once to talk about my anxiety and he started me on .50mg's twice a day of Xanax. After about 3-4 months I decided to get myself off of it because it never helped my anxiety, it just made me tired and I started using it as a sleeping aide. I know some people love xanax and abuse it (I've been known to abuse pain killers - not so much anti-anxiety) but I never cared to take a bunch of xanax.. it just puts me to sleep after 30 mins. I am going to go back to the doctor soon and suggest either klonopin or lexapro. have you tried either? I've heard good things about both helping anxiety.. I've never tried them. My thing is mostly Vicodin/Percocet/or Codeine. And sadly I've been treating my anxiety with Vicodin a lot lately.. it makes me feel great (obviously) and it kills my anxiety when I'm at work or out and about.. but clearly it shouldn't be used daily for anxiety.

Sorry mods if this is getting off topic- I will take this talk to another board I was just curious if sideofopiates had any suggestions


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

AnnArbor said:


> what are you taking for anxiety? I've only went to the doctor once to talk about my anxiety and he started me on .50mg's twice a day of Xanax. After about 3-4 months I decided to get myself off of it because it never helped my anxiety, it just made me tired and I started using it as a sleeping aide. I know some people love xanax and abuse it (I've been known to abuse pain killers - not so much anti-anxiety) but I never cared to take a bunch of xanax.. it just puts me to sleep after 30 mins. I am going to go back to the doctor soon and suggest either klonopin or lexapro. have you tried either? I've heard good things about both helping anxiety.. I've never tried them. My thing is mostly Vicodin/Percocet/or Codeine. And sadly I've been treating my anxiety with Vicodin a lot lately.. it makes me feel great (obviously) and it kills my anxiety when I'm at work or out and about.. but clearly it shouldn't be used daily for anxiety.
> 
> Sorry mods if this is getting off topic- I will take this talk to another board I was just curious if sideofopiates had any suggestions



It depends on the severity of your anxiety. I have benign non-essential tremors, as well as PTSD and severe panic attacks. With that said, what is right for me, may not be right for you. I have an insanely high tolerance. Minus the recreational dosing, I'm prescribed 3mgs of Xanax XR daily. The Xanax XR has changed my life :D If you haven't heard of it, it is extended release Xanax. I've been on Klonopin, regular Xanax, Xanax XR, AND Lexapro. For severe anxiety I would recommend a longer acting benzo like Xanax XR, Klonopin, or Ativan. For moderate to mild anxiety, I would go with a low dose of Klonopin. Before I devoloped further anxiety problems, I found that Klonopin helped immensely with the rebound anxiety from Vicodin/Percocet abuse, as well as more 'generalized' and 'social' anxiety. Now for someone who doesn't have fucked up genes/past issues like myself, a low dose should be fine. You seem as though you are legitimately looking to ease your anxiety—if that is the case, you shouldn't have a problem getting medication. Personally, I hated Lexapro. I'm against antidepressants though, they gave me adverse effects. I also don't like the concept, but to each his/her own.

Good luck! Feel free to message me with further questions  I may be new to bluelight, but I'm certainly not new to the topics!


----------



## nanksta

bahahaha


----------



## Queen Frostine

Hello all!  Here is me:


----------



## jannerfish

I've no idea why I'm doing this.  The face of social menace is nicer than we're told.  I like it here even more now.  Anyway, Hello everyone... here goes...I love a bit of narcissism.  And a little bit about me with each photo!





The fingers aren't for you BL!  Just a pic from year ago.  I didn't sleep last night (lol, can you tell?) and not brave enough to post my current state.  Thought I'd try some RC, see what the fuss is about.  Not bad.  A bit too much stim but that's another story.





Trying to be arty, in an art gallery in Brum on my travels.





As Nosferatu after applying razor to head (as you do).  I didn't mean it but liked it.

I think everyone looks fine around here and damn pretty too!  Most people looking very straight though?


----------



## Tapion

Moi.

I have to say, there are such pretty women here on BL...its like every female poster is trying to outdo the last one with their beauty .  As for the men...you guys are aite .  



jannerfish said:


> I think everyone looks fine around here and damn pretty too!  Most people looking very straight though?



Straight?


----------



## jannerfish

^ Meaning not high.  I was just being silly.   Wasn't meant any other way.


----------



## Tapion

jannerfish said:


> ^ Meaning not high.  I was just being silly.   Wasn't meant any other way.



Ah!  Now that I think about it it does seem a bit strange.  A drug forum and everyone is having taking pictures sober... or are they?


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Tapion said:


> Ah!  Now that I think about it it does seem a bit strange.  A drug forum and everyone is having taking pictures sober... or are they?



I certainly can't speak for anyone else, but I wasn't 'sober' in any of them, actually. Haha. I was, in fact, far more 'chemically inclined' in some photos than in others! %)


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

BTW, Nosferatu is very becoming on you, jannerfish 

Welcome to all the new and beautiful people! :D


----------



## hlin818

Me trying to be as sensual as possible


----------



## BookWormBrunette

omg hlin818 you are soo hot! you remind me of L from DeathNote?


----------



## BookWormBrunette

and i adore your hair!!


----------



## lostNfound

*WOW, You're all amazingly gorgeous.*



Tomato said:


> *The girl from Belgium has arrived!*
> 
> With the long hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the short hair





godlovesugly said:


> HELLO! im new to the site..





K8eBayB said:


> First picture of myself on Bluelight






Welcome to BL girls


----------



## hlin818

BookWormBrunette said:


> omg hlin818 you are soo hot! you remind me of L from DeathNote?



Thanks so much! 

I knew someone would get it!  Thats exactly who I was trying to imitate when I took that picture. 

But I'm really not....I just have really cool hair


----------



## killevery1

new as well, here's a picture of me in the morning for uguiz


----------



## Klue

Pics pics lots of pics.

bwanajzj, where is that rock formation??


----------



## Louder Than Love

ME-MCR-2 by Iniquity Association, on Flickr


And im still sort of new here, putting a face with the text is always nice.

no thats not drugs in mymouth.


----------



## hlin818

I love clothes and drugs a bit too much.

People here are so pretty!


----------



## axl blaze

not as pretty as those tight pants!

haha, just joking. I rock the tighter pants, too


----------



## Swerlz

fuck those are tight

I never could understand how to get those on. My feet can't get through the little leg holes


----------



## ipeterg123

gawd i feel like a newb how do i do this


----------



## Klue

^ Your avatar you mean?? Make it about 500 pixels wide and host it on imageshack, tinypic or photobucket. 

Make an account if you want to be able to delete it in the future off the image hosting site and then use the IMG tags 
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and post the link in between them.


----------



## hlin818

axl blaze said:


> not as pretty as those tight pants!
> 
> haha, just joking. I rock the tighter pants, too



Haha nice, both genders should rock them more often. 



Swerlz said:


> fuck those are tight
> 
> I never could understand how to get those on. My feet can't get through the little leg holes




Two words: brute force.


----------



## cobblepots

Bluelight has a really good sampling of hot and sexy ladies.

Will look forward to seeing more of them as they join.


----------



## BookWormBrunette

sighs: i think i might have a crush hlin818 i was going to take a pic of myself in my DeathNote *L* t shirt for you but i haven't gotten around to it yet..


----------



## krieger89

Alright, I'll bite and post a couple pics of myself.

Me:





And one of my favorite pastimes:


----------



## hlin818

bwanajzj said:


> Hey dude... where is that bridge? not that I wanna give away your location, but it looks like a bridge that I've crossed plenty times. maybe send me a pm if you don't wanna share... or don't bother if you please, im just curious.



Oh naw its cool man.  I don't remember exactly where, but I took that picture when I was on a trip in Canada, specifically in some park very near the Toronto area. 



BookWormBrunette said:


> sighs: i think i might have a crush hlin818 i was going to take a pic of myself in my DeathNote *L* t shirt for you but i haven't gotten around to it yet..



Awww .  I'll wait for it!


----------



## AgeofDaze

[/IMG]  IDK how to make it smaller :S


----------



## theotherside

That sweater does look comfy right about now doesn't it


----------



## Klue

That's a Hoodie right there...


----------



## ^Xayo

The emophase




The "I'm too fucked to care about my hair so instead im just going to stick with a hat phase




same phase i guess, still funny pic imo :D




present :D


----------



## evylove

I tryed posting a pick but couldn't do it. Any advice on how I can post one


----------



## evylove

Hope this works


----------



## Klue

Klue said:


> Make it about 500 pixels wide and host it on imageshack, tinypic or photobucket.
> 
> Make an account if you want to be able to delete it in the future off the image hosting site and then use the IMG tags
> (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and post the link in between them.



That's how your post a picture...


----------



## Whatever000

friggin vanity...
i don't like pictures of myself.
cameras do weird things when i'm involved as well..

if my cynical philosophy stands we're all the same whore junkie vampire anyway...


----------



## Whatever000

the-hated said:


> I'm going to chuck this behind some NSFW tags -Klue
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michael llamas



now thats a photo


----------



## Jonny Flash

you look like a bomb!!!


----------



## MissZee

ahhhhh. hello.


----------



## theotherside

Great photo............even a camera phone can make solid pics


----------



## Klue

Whatever000 said:


> friggin vanity...
> i don't like pictures of myself.
> cameras do weird things when i'm involved as well..
> 
> if my cynical philosophy stands we're all the same whore junkie vampire anyway...



I hope you don't mean people in this thread, for your sake.



MissZee said:


> ahhhhh. hello.



Scottish Princess


----------



## Jonny Flash




----------



## stonerish

^

LMFAO...

3 posts, no pic...

how many ways to screw up the process are there? hahahah

(sorry, I just found it funny for some reason haha)


----------



## hlin818

*tries not to laugh*

If you were trying to post a picture:

"Make it about 500 pixels wide and host it on imageshack, tinypic or photobucket.

Make an account if you want to be able to delete it in the future off the image hosting site and then use the IMG tags
() and post the link in between them."


----------



## Klue

^ It's on Flickr (protip; quote the post to see what code was posted0

I've helped you out in your post mate, it should end in .jpg and inside the IMG tags (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Whatever000

Klue said:


> I hope you don't mean people in this thread, for your sake.



Not specifically.  I guess that was more a reference to heroin addicts all becoming the same person...at least from what i've noticed even in myself.
But this is a forum about all drugs and safety so i guess it was an unnecessary comment. Sorry if it was offensive.

but i also take issue with ideas of individuality and image/vanity but thats a totally different topic altogether..


----------



## MissZee

Klue said:


> Scottish Princess



haha, this made me chuckle lightly


----------



## theotherside

^I was thinking of something to say to compliment you but it is too easy to sound like a stalker online!


----------



## Way|0st

Jonny Flash said:


>



this picture is awesome


----------



## n3wt

A little tranquility is nice every once in a while.


----------



## Klue

^ What style of Architecture is that?? 

/ignorance.


----------



## Jonny Flash

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552391/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5270160716/in/photostream/



some more pictures

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552843/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552111/in/photostream/



catching a fish in koh samui thailand

http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552247/


feeding that cute dog in thailand on the beach


----------



## Klue

^ I've merged your last six posts in this thread into one... 

From the Greenlighters guide, read it! 



> How do I insert an image into a post?
> Copy the URL of the image in question, then click on the little icon that looks like a mountain (Insert Image), paste the URL into the popup window that opens, then hit enter. Try previewing your post to see if it works before you submit it.



And like I had earlier said, the link from your picture has to end in .jpg or .gif etc


----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo




----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo

oops guess not.. no picture today. o well im new and i like music and bluelight things.. nah im actually on day 2.. of new soberness.. and may i sai i am bored outa my mind.. and all i wanna do is fuck up . but this sickness is not nearly as bad as it has been before its easier to kick 1 thing at a time oi found. (thank you> ok rambel on.....


----------



## Klue

freakxfrolic@yahoo said:


>



Hey guys, you're all missing the method slightly. The link you put in the IMG tags has to be a direct link to the photo hosted elsewhere... Pro Tip; Right click on the picture in you browser for the properties and the link should be there


----------



## Monkeybizness

Nice Thread!  Never really come around here but I should stop by more often and welcome the new bluelighters. You guys are all o . so . prettiful ! Welcome welcome!!.  Btw I'm monkeybiz and you can find me in the SLR  here's a pic of me !also don't be scared post any pics we all do ! Btw this is way more productive then face book .. pfft garbage 




Btw the Guy with the emotionless face behind me is my airheaded brother


----------



## n3wt

Klue said:


> ^ What style of Architecture is that??
> 
> /ignorance.



It's part of the Chinese garden at the Jardin Botanique in Montreal.  Before my gf and I went I had no idea I would enjoy a botanical garden so much, but it's so peaceful.


----------



## Jonny Flash

Klue said:


> ^ What style of Architecture is that??
> 
> /ignorance.



i think you meant me ???

it's thai style.


greets


----------



## IVEVERYTHING

*Hey from Spokane*

Hey.........Bluelight.  I'm a 33 year old.  An old School Party Animal..........

OH.........And here's my pic.......


----------



## IVEVERYTHING

So how do I fit in the bluelight world?
Oh..............and in this pic......I had been up using for 1 WEEK!!
Kinda SWEATTY!!


----------



## Psyke

This is as close to showing my face as i wanna get....



ps.  THClaire yous is hot!


----------



## Swerlz

^nice..


----------



## Psyke

So what does the infamous Swerlz look like...


----------



## IVEVERYTHING

So what do we do for fun around here?


----------



## Psyke

mostly drugs. mostly


----------



## theotherside

True dat, and come on here and find out what everyone else is on so we can not feel so bad about how much we use  MORE pics please!


----------



## StrutterGear

Be kind, aha.


----------



## theotherside

I'm a straight male but you have some great hair dude.....!


----------



## Jonny Flash

thanks!!!!



Jonny Flash said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552391/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5270160716/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> some more pictures
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552843/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552111/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> catching a fish in koh samui thailand
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57161832@N07/5269552247/
> 
> 
> feeding that cute dog in thailand on the beach


----------



## StrutterGear

theotherside26 said:


> I'm a straight male but you have some great hair dude.....!



If that was @ me, cheers aha


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah, I'm not going bald or anything but your head of hair is the bomb..!! you can just wake up and it looks cool, I i have to comb the shit out of my hair just to look halfway cool.


----------



## StrutterGear

Haha no way mate. I'm a proper tart, I use Dax Wax in my hair and it takes about 10 minutes to do. I look like absolute shit in the morning, hair and five o clock shadow, everything fucked :L But cheers haha


----------



## StrutterGear

And I have to get it cut every 2-3 weeks!


----------



## theotherside

^^Now that would suck! Penny lane a barber shaves another customer...I'll bet he/she knows you by name!!


----------



## StrutterGear

Haha my local actually does lool. I'm good business. Needs to be done, I have proper thick hair so it gets un-stylable after 3 weeks. Starts to look like I'm wearing a hair helmet. I'm only 18 and already getting alot of grey hair too. Silver fox.


----------



## theotherside

New pics of beautiful.....on the inside and out.........folks please!! BIZUMPP


----------



## Swerlz

Psyke said:


> So what does the infamous Swerlz look like...



I'm around... just gotta find me


----------



## radric davis

Not really new but havn't posted too much.


----------



## Swerlz

nice wrapping paper on the door


----------



## radric davis

^ my roomate did that I had no part in it haha


----------



## Klue

Picture of a garden I made this week...






The Jade plants I grew from cutting, the cactus I grew from cuttings/seed and also the ponytail palms


----------



## babybaconbits

http://picasaweb.google.com/babybaconbit 


then double click on the photo a couple of times.

whew alright..  that took me forever to figure this out , must be operator error..


----------



## attempt4

One more for the road


----------



## Swerlz

Klue said:


> Picture of a garden I made this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jade plants I grew from cutting, the cactus I grew from cuttings/seed and also the ponytail palms



What a pretty little garden you got there



Nice work


----------



## roxy_pearl




----------



## Klue

^ That second one is great


----------



## multihobbied

@ Klue, that garden is bad ass. I love the statues!!!!!


----------



## Smacktastic

Im on the end, the female end that is , and then later on that night :D


----------



## ☆ jinx ☆




----------



## artaxerxes

I love your new planting Klue! I have all of those plants growing in different pots (SF Bay Area) along with some other funky, interesting succulents. And you've given me a great idea for a new garden arrangement. And I will definitely give credit where credit is due, of course.

I'm more of a house-plant person and inherited a green thumb from my adopted grandmother. Well, I was adopted, she wasn't. (She would have been 102 last Tuesday. I lit a few small candles and put some new tangerines out on the shrine I keep in my house. Happy Bday Grandma!) Many of your photos have inspired me to get a bit more creative with my outdoor plants. Thank you!

I still have a number of plants I inherited from her when she died. One is a ficus benjamina, about 7' and lovingly pruned to a great shape, and a few cacti (which were cuttings from HER grandmother's cacti.) I like having her plants in my house. Especially ones that are going on 37 years old. Or 130+ yrs in the case of the cacti. They could very possibly date from the 1800s.


----------



## Klue

That form of Jade plant is one of about 6 forms that I have... And I have grown a heap of cactus from seed.... The varieties that I'm growing now are good because they are independent sort of plants.

Protip; water the foliage of your house plants. Put them outside when it rains, or in the shower or hose them from the top, even your succulents. And most importantly use a really good quality potting mix.


----------



## Klue

☆ jinx ☆;9194175 said:
			
		

> You have to host the pic somewhere online, like imageshack.us or photobucket.com or even flickr.com is good with a yahoo password....


----------



## ☆ jinx ☆

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/4239/p1060042e.jpg


----------



## BlackSabbath

Had to do a silly webcam shot :O


----------



## Klue

☆ jinx ☆, I edited you post... try and resize they photo to about 500 pixels wide. It makes it a lot easier for people on smart phones and with slow internet connections. Cool dreads though!!

Oh, and thanks multihobbied!!


----------



## imaimabadbitch

roxy_pearl said:


>



hi 
i likes ur hair,girrll


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Laika said:


> Myself & my better half. Forgive the hat hair.



That is such a cute picture you two.


----------



## jesuspeople666

i will not post a picture of myself :O


----------



## imaimabadbitch

jesuspeople666 said:


> i will not post a picture of myself :O



why not?
here,ill go first


----------



## ☆ jinx ☆

This was me about a year ago when my hair was a lot longer.  For 2011, I decided New Year, New Do, so now I'm rocking a shorter, cropped look instead of the natty dreads you see in this pic .


----------



## matt561




----------



## imaimabadbitch

those are both nice pics,jinx and matt561


----------



## Klue

multihobbied said:


> @ Klue, that garden is bad ass. I love the statues!!!!!



Cheers bro 






More pictures peeeeps!


----------



## theotherside

Bump bump


----------



## Phaemos

NurvPayne said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



Respect for you, keep holding on!


----------



## Phaemos

Tomato said:


> *The girl from Belgium has arrived!*
> 
> With the long hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the short hair





MissZee said:


> ahhhhh. hello.



youre beautiful 

the first got awesome eyes
the second looks just like a princess


----------



## NDFitz

Hard to compete with those recently posted pics of those beautiful, brilliant ladies.

...and sorry for the cock-eyed picture...don't know how to rotate it...


----------



## hlin818

Me dancing dreadfully, rolling harder, and not giving a fuck.


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Looks like some good rolls


----------



## pmjkerr

Good to see thread alive and kicking. 

Welcome to all the new members/lurkers alike


----------



## Swerlz

We got some fun looking people here


----------



## theotherside

^^Why did you delete them man?? You look like my boy from STP back in the day when he was young and cool!


----------



## theotherside

pmjkerr said:


> Good to see thread alive and kicking.
> 
> Welcome to all the new members/lurkers alike



Where have you been....joined up and never came back!!! POST MOAR


----------



## zebla

yo.


----------



## jannerfish

^ Boing, Zebedee arrives!  Cool pic bro.


----------



## zebla

gonna try a running start, would it be cool to post a san pedro mescaline tutorial in the psychs threads?

I'm getting an overall vibe that this would be discouraged...


----------



## Canna-bass

Here I am!






[/IMG]


----------



## Saffire

Sure, why not.


----------



## Damien

zebla said:


> gonna try a running start, would it be cool to post a san pedro mescaline tutorial in the psychs threads?
> 
> I'm getting an overall vibe that this would be discouraged...



I would say go for it!  Just don't be surprised (or hurt) if it gets merged in with a "mega" thread. 

BL is the first forum I ever got into. One thing I notice that's different than a lot of forums is BL encourages searching and bumping threads whereas most other boards it seems encourage you to start your own thread. 

Welcome to Bluelight.


----------



## Canna-bass

I have noticed Alot of beautiful faces while Scanning through this thread.I like.
HI haha


----------



## theotherside

Yes lots of good looking bluelighters......no creepshows here


----------



## theotherside

Yes lots of good looking bluelighters......no creepshows here


----------



## Wolfman83

Here is me.....deep in thought. Also note the bite taken out of the cardboard box next to me.....





-Wolfman


----------



## Wolfman83

[

Also me, but when I had longer hair. I will grow it back soon!


----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo

*its me bitchesss.. chillin in my beama listen to eather*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=110626066502&set=a.454612871502.247924.569356502&pid=2646726&id=569356502
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...502.247924.569356502&pid=6021580&id=569356502


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...502.247924.569356502&pid=3789541&id=569356502

pull the fuckin trigger cause im sick of it all 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...502.107237.569356502&pid=2687281&id=569356502
sorry got picture crazyy


----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo

*lets see if it works now..*

ok i just tried this and it didnt work round numba2








[/IMG]pid=6021580&id=569356502[/IMG]


----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo

fuck i give up!!!


----------



## Diskordia

Me normally (right)






And at Shambhala (after doing what one does at Shambhala)


----------



## freakxfrolic@yahoo

damn it hod u doi that ha.. i cant for the lif of me


----------



## Blaze420_

right click on the pick and press view picture and then save the photo to a folder then upload to tinypic.com and take the [ / img ] one  thats the one u want


----------



## kooterlover

[/URL][/IMG] well lets see if this works. MaybeI shoundt post with my problems, but I am bored.  I am in St.Louis at the time. I dont have many needle n=marks yet, but right now my chest is erally bad.  I guess I am kind of nude, but I am a guy so topless diont count


----------



## TrippyTufty

Here's a pic of myself, with a warning;


i tend to photoshop the shit out of any picture i have...


----------



## DamagedLemon

You have a shopping addiction, Tuffles.
Good pic though :D

Hey freakxfrolic@yahoo, if you click "Quote" on someone's post, you can copy the posting format and just change your link.

It should look like this:


----------



## TrippyTufty

hlin818 said:


> Me dancing dreadfully, rolling harder, and not giving a fuck.



Das' some awesome photowork there son. Props.


----------



## Klue

^ Your work is awesome dude. Send me a PM if you want to get to know Bluelight a bit better mate and I'll show you around. You can only PM mods until you're a Bluelighter (50 posts).

And thanks DamagedLemon.


----------



## Sloo_Dc2

Here are a couple pics of myself, I have been on here for about 3 weeks but am relativly new. My names Nathan, you will find me in the opiates section!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Drinking out of a paper bag, nice.  lol

When I was a homeless heroin addict I used to walk around with the mirror I would snort lines off of in my hands like it was no big deal.  %)


----------



## coelophysis

"I brown bag my drinks at home so mama don't know what I'm drinkin' "
Haha JK, cool pics


----------



## PNPGUYNY

*Hey Family*

New to the site Im Anthony 24 in NY


----------



## PNPGUYNY

yet we wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## PNPGUYNY

great sn


----------



## Shameful




----------



## Shameful

Here's another one... taken after being up for 48 hrs


----------



## sugar3str

dude on the left


----------



## junkie skumbag

^^^wow thats really good work 

This is me about 2 weeks ago with some sexy "friends" of mine totally fucked up on a fuck load of meth and vodka 

http://img137.imageshack.us/i/dscf2469f.jpg/

http://img823.imageshack.us/i/dscf2470zb.jpg/

http://img690.imageshack.us/i/dscf2473z.jpg/
^^^look at the eyes XD


----------



## ektamine

unknownxpleasures said:


> new here! hello everyone!



:D hi


----------



## Raihiar

Just me, sitting there in my castle 
edit: after a few minutes of tinkering there finally IS a picture!


----------



## šljiva

Just woke up.


----------



## dermeister

]First time rollin and raving, takin pics with strangers haha. good times...(im on the left)


----------



## dtaylorcpht




----------



## dtaylorcpht

*first day on here and here is a pic of me stoned holding my cat*


----------



## junkie skumbag

jesus boy they dinner plates  mine are from meth tho


----------



## mungingout

Likewise


----------



## junkie skumbag

fuck tru how much gear did it take to get em that big?


----------



## earlgreylee

not the best pic of me, but it will have to do.​


----------



## mungingout

Less than a point I had that night, the stuff was out of this world, purest meth I've ever come across. Kept me up for days


----------



## Lazyscience

earlgreylee said:


> not the best pic of me, but it will have to do.​



shit, this guy looks exactly like me


----------



## earlgreylee

Sloo DC2 said:
			
		

> ...you will find me in the opiate section.



I will be seeing you soon then.


----------



## junkie skumbag

fuck that must have been gewwwwwd shit that was me after about 2-3 points had it at 9 was up til 11 the next mornin 

http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4466/dscf2392.jpg 

^^^ 18th bday 2nd day without sleep bottle of vodka 1.5g of meth and 30 chargers in  i was fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked went to nightclub for the first time after that on mushrooms


----------



## earlgreylee

Lazyscience said:
			
		

> shit, this guy looks exactly like me



havent been thru whole thread. did you post a pic of you?


----------



## grumpy w00kie

"Herro ^_^"


----------



## coelophysis

"Nong Nongnnggg"

"hey" in wookie.


----------



## pierre2008

Hello everyone, great to be part of the Forum!


----------



## theotherside

Post moar pictures por favor  Insert pic here _______________________!


----------



## theotherside

Almost to page 3.....obscured by clouds no moar---------to the top it shall go!!!!


----------



## JohnnyR

pics


----------



## waynecup.jpg

a bevy of wicked birds and blokes! what's the bluelight's motto?  come for the drugs, stay for the tail?


----------



## Damien

> waynecup.jpg


lol


----------



## IvvySaid

Yeah...


----------



## waynecup.jpg

another fit bird in the big blue nest yo


----------



## IvvySaid

waynecup.jpg said:


> a bevy of wicked birds and blokes! what's the bluelight's motto?  come for the drugs, stay for the tail?



 Took the words right out of my mouth, or, my fingers, rather. Hmm, I guess they were out of my brain actually...Anyway, cheers.


----------



## andrikos1977

'ssup?


----------



## theotherside

andrikos1977 said:


> 'ssup?



I am a straight, good looking guy but you are killling my self esteem right now


----------



## kewagi

Most stereotypical picture I could find:


----------



## rozay135

Me and my lady just coming up see the jaws. My cousin was desi driver so she was sober a lil bit.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Haha, now that you mention it, yes I do see the jaws, lol.
Your shirts blend together pretty tripily.


----------



## PNPGUYNY

kewagi said:


> Most stereotypical picture I could find:



totally cool pic


----------



## theotherside

^^^ I agree, that is a very interesting pic to say the least  Now keep those pics coming!!


----------



## BHannon24

thats me been lurkin the site for a long time finally joined
p.s. thats an oz blunt i rolled of some chron haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BHannon24 said:


> thats me been lurkin the site for a long time finally joined
> p.s. thats an oz blunt i rolled of some chron haha



Nice!  Looks like an insane time you had there.


----------



## brueright

lolgirlzontheinternet


----------



## theotherside

Can i get a bumpity bump?


----------



## Matt20

IvvySaid said:


> Yeah...



Daaaamn haha.


----------



## C1PH3R the Fox

It's-a-me~ x3


----------



## beezaa

I am no newbie, but its been a while since I have been active. I am from nola btw.






At work(software engineer)


----------



## beezaa

BHannon24 said:


> thats me been lurkin the site for a long time finally joined
> p.s. thats an oz blunt i rolled of some chron haha



By looking at you I am thinking we could be brothers


Sunburned from playing soccer


----------



## theotherside

^^That is a massive amount of bud to smoke  Hope you shared it with your friends at least!


----------



## MoeMadness

This is meh, doing what I do.


----------



## BHannon24

theotherside26 said:


> ^^That is a massive amount of bud to smoke  Hope you shared it with your friends at least!



haha i rolled it for my friends birthday i pitched in an oz and then some other kids threw in some too..........mind you it was really good bud but when its free its nice...............it took 1hr and 45 mins to pass around like 8 to ten people..............the roach alone weighed 6.1 grams lol


----------



## BHannon24

Captain.Heroin said:


> Drinking out of a paper bag, nice.  lol
> 
> When I was a homeless heroin addict I used to walk around with the mirror I would snort lines off of in my hands like it was no big deal.  %)



haha oh CH a true lol from that one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Looking great people!*



IvvySaid said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...



Whoa!  In that photo you definitely look like this waitress I worked with who liked ketamine and MDMA a lot.  

it's interesting how some people who may not even be closely related can look so similar!  



moonsugar said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: one without glasses, i couldn't find one for abit but i did.
> 
> *NSFW*:



Actually, that picture *still* has glasses, just not covering your eyes. 



BHannon24 said:


> haha oh CH a true lol from that one



Oh but so true!  I'd even walk into a house without a doorknob on it, seeing as they were too lazy to push something in the door way in lieu of locking their door.  That and I knew there were spare rooms upstairs to use in anyways.

I'm never doing anything like that again - I was very ballsy and not cautious at all when I was using heroin.  Now I am a lot more cautious.


----------



## theotherside

I took this photo tonight....do I look fat in this photo?


----------



## JoshE

Sup?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> I took this photo tonight....do I look fat in this photo?





No, just a bit digital, and you should work harder on your shoulders.


----------



## LoveHateLove

Sup


----------



## StrutterGear

I think I skipped the whole introduction shit, so taking this as an opportunity to whore myself:


*NSFW*: 










NSFW tags cause I cant resize the image so its making the thread borders a bit wank


----------



## Captain.Heroin

StrutterGear said:


> I think I skipped the whole introduction shit, so taking this as an opportunity to whore myself:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW tags cause I cant resize the image so its making the thread borders a bit wank



You don't have paint?


----------



## Swerlz

StrutterGear said:


> I think I skipped the whole introduction shit, so taking this as an opportunity to whore myself:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW tags cause I cant resize the image so its making the thread borders a bit wank



shop at Baby GAP much???


lol jk

good to see you


----------



## BHannon24

^ shall we go loler-skating? haha


----------



## theotherside

LoveHateLove said:


> Sup



Hey LoveHateLove your pic didn't show up. Try posting it again with a different upload program.


----------



## coelophysis

Most recent pic, from Saturday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Any Greenlighters want to share a photo???

Laika - looking good!


----------



## smackcraft

No one is going to question that ? lol 

here is the real me


----------



## coelophysis

Nope. Just gonna delete it 
Try to keep the pics in here a lil genuine.

You look a lot more REAL in that pics 
Nice to put a face to the name.


----------



## smackcraft

Im glad i look real and not fake xD

Dont you find it funny that on all web sites that have this kind of thread you get chicks that come in post a picture, dont bother to use any other part of the forum then leave ???

I swear to god any forum ive been on this always *ALWAYS* happens .. why ????

Im sure they google thse kind of threads hoping that some kind of model company is going to notice them 

bad news girls ,, dont think thats going to happen


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Drinking wine?


----------



## smackcraft

Indeed i was


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> Indeed i was



I used to have a roommate (a female) who could out-drink any male easily, I remember she could crush a box of wine before noon, no joke, and open another and start working on it.


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> I used to have a roommate (a female) who could out-drink any male easily, I remember she could crush a box of wine before noon, no joke, and open another and start working on it.



I used to drink like that for days on end drinking straight vodka , whiskey , cider and just not stopping until i finally collapsed days later or ran out of money 

I have done the Wine binge also 

not a good thing at all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> I used to drink like that for days on end drinking straight vodka , whiskey , cider and just not stopping until i finally collapsed days later or ran out of money
> 
> I have done the Wine binge also
> 
> not a good thing at all



Definitely; alcohol can be a very damaging drug.  I'm glad I don't use it at all.  %)


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah i dont touch the stuff any more either ..probably a good thing cos im sure if hadnt stopped my liver would be done by now


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> Yeah i dont touch the stuff any more either ..probably a good thing cos im sure if hadnt stopped my liver would be done by now



Definitely a good call.

I'm about to be off for today, I have some things to do.  

You all take it easy!


----------



## smackcraft

laters dude


----------



## LoveHateLove

theotherside26 said:


> Hey LoveHateLove your pic didn't show up. Try posting it again with a different upload program.


Yeah, I get a little paranoid having pics on the net so I deleted that one.  This one is relatively recent, I just look more like a junkie right now (skinnier/paler/longer hair).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LoveHateLove said:


> Yeah, I get a little paranoid having pics on the net so I deleted that one.  This one is relatively recent, I just look more like a junkie right now (skinnier/paler/longer hair).



How old are you?  You don't look that old in this picture.


----------



## LoveHateLove

I'm 24, yeah most people think I'm 20ish.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LoveHateLove said:


> I'm 24, yeah most people think I'm 20ish.



Well that just means when everyone else is bitching about how old they look, you'll still look in your 30's or so. 

Have you ever shaved before?  

I didn't start shaving until 21-22 or so, but now I have so much facial hair, it's ridiculous, I just cannot keep up with it.  

I remember seeing some guys in Steroid Discussion talking about how to jump-start facial hair growth and I remember thinking "WTF?" - it's certainly not a fun way to spend your time, lmao!  hahahah


----------



## LoveHateLove

Captain.Heroin said:


> Well that just means when everyone else is bitching about how old they look, you'll still look in your 30's or so.
> 
> Have you ever shaved before?
> 
> I didn't start shaving until 21-22 or so, but now I have so much facial hair, it's ridiculous, I just cannot keep up with it.
> 
> I remember seeing some guys in Steroid Discussion talking about how to jump-start facial hair growth and I remember thinking "WTF?" - it's certainly not a fun way to spend your time, lmao!  hahahah



Lol, ya that's the way I look at it. If I can take it easy on the drugs I'll probably look 25 when I'm 30. And yes haha, I've shaved before. I gotta do it at least once every six months, it's a real pain in the ass lmao.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

LoveHateLove said:


> Lol, ya that's the way I look at it. If I can take it easy on the drugs I'll probably look 25 when I'm 30. And yes haha, I've shaved before. I gotta do it at least once every six months, it's a real pain in the ass lmao.



I have to do it every day if I want to avoid stubble with the texture of sand-paper.

Needless to say, I forgo shaving and have a goatee.  I even shaved my chin completely at least twice, and it just keeps growing back.

I just don't have time to shave my entire face every day.  8(


----------



## theotherside

I just don't look right with my goatee....makes me look like a man child which is never good


----------



## coelophysis

I've been a scruff meister since it's come in. It never did come in patches or anything. Once I started getting facial hair I got it in all the spots I should have it.

I rarely shave. I use a beard trimmer to buzz it down to a scruff then repeat.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah but you have that cool hair so your facial hair grows in full...my side chops as I would call them won't grow all the way..never will. My pops sports a mustache...the 70's style


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah but you have that cool hair so your facial hair grows in full...my side chops as I would call them won't grow all the way..never will. My pops sports a mustache...the 70's style



My side burns grow out really far too.


----------



## asleepysheep

*me I am new here*

I don't know how to post a pic but...

[


----------



## coelophysis

konichiwa


----------



## asleepysheep

*=]*



laika said:


> konichiwa



hi!


----------



## coelophysis

Cool pic 
I fixed your post so your picture would show up.

For future refernce. Right click on the pic and get the direct URL to it. (It'll end in .jpg or .gif) Copy that link and than put it inside IMG tags. Like so -


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You look great!


----------



## JoshE

First time on LSD.


----------



## asleepysheep

Laika said:


> Cool pic
> I fixed your post so your picture would show up.
> 
> For future refernce. Right click on the pic and get the direct URL to it. (It'll end in .jpg or .gif) Copy that link and than put it inside IMG tags. Like so -  the url [IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks for fixing it for me!


----------



## asleepysheep

Captain.Heroin said:


> You look great!



thank you!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JoshE said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time on LSD.



lmao!  Hilarious glasses. 



_JESUSinAjar_ said:


> This was after I worked out for 6 months.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Not bad.  What are you doing in terms of a work out?


----------



## Shameful

I'm the one with the hat.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shameful said:


> I'm the one with the hat.



Try uploading the .jpg file to a photobucket.com account.


----------



## Shameful

Captain.Heroin said:


> Try uploading the .jpg file to a photobucket.com account.



Well, I don't particularly like image hosting sites (don't ask me why). Is it not showing up for you or something? It looks like it posted just fine from my end.


----------



## _JESUSinAjar_

Captain.Heroin said:


> Not bad.  What are you doing in terms of a work out?



When I took that picture, I was just getting done a 2 month, 7 day a week workout regiment that my friend was doing to get ready for Navy Special Forces (SWCC). 

It included a lot of running, swimming, weightlifting, and more running and swimming to end the days. By far the most difficult two months of my life, but when I was done I was definitely confident in my abilities to do pretty much anything that involved physical strength or stamina.. haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shameful said:


> Well, I don't particularly like image hosting sites (don't ask me why). Is it not showing up for you or something? It looks like it posted just fine from my end.



I'm sure it does.  It isn't showing up for me at all, no.  

What's the difference which image hosting site you use?  There are lots of them out there. 



_JESUSinAjar_ said:


> When I took that picture, I was just getting done a 2 month, 7 day a week workout regiment that my friend was doing to get ready for Navy Special Forces (SWCC).
> 
> It included a lot of running, swimming, weightlifting, and more running and swimming to end the days. By far the most difficult two months of my life, but when I was done I was definitely confident in my abilities to do pretty much anything that involved physical strength or stamina.. haha



Awesome.


----------



## En****gen.

Here's meee....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nice black and white photo.


----------



## Cyanoide

Me doing what I love most, hiking in the mountains






(The pic is taken in the Bernese Alps in Switzerland, with Mönch and the Eiger glacier right in front of me)


----------



## En****gen.

Captain.Heroin said:


> Nice black and white photo.



Cheers  my mate has quite an obsession with documenting everything in black and white.... there's about 200 more where that came from!


----------



## citizen cained

ok this is me, ill prob get paranoid soon and remove it but meh

I volunteered to be in my friends photography portfolio for uni and this is the result, not my normal dress sense btw XD:

me

for some reason wrapping the image in image tags fails to work for me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cyanoide said:


> Me doing what I love most, hiking in the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The pic is taken in the Bernese Alps in Switzerland, with Mönch and the Eiger glacier right in front of me)



Simply beautiful!!!  I will have to visit Switzerland and the rest of Europe one day.  :D



citizen cained said:


> ok this is me, ill prob get paranoid soon and remove it but meh
> 
> I volunteered to be in my friends photography portfolio for uni and this is the result, not my normal dress sense btw XD:
> 
> me
> 
> for some reason wrapping the image in image tags fails to work for me



Well you shouldn't be paranoid, it's just a picture of you. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theotherside

Cyanoide said:


> Me doing what I love most, hiking in the mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The pic is taken in the Bernese Alps in Switzerland, with Mönch and the Eiger glacier right in front of me)



This is an awesome photo man. I have to visit the Alps before I die....add it to the list.


----------



## Fixed5217

There are some fine ladies on BL, and not a one of the pics posted is your creepy internet stalker type. I've a few, but I'll only put one up here; the rest are on my photobucket here http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z348/13tele89/






Thats obscure enough right?
Well check out the others, but that was one my sis snapped out fishing over Thanskgiving in Edisto, SC





this is me in a greased watermelon match during the 4th celebrations at my pool


----------



## JoshE

^ Awesome man,

Fishing is one of my all time favorite hobbies :D


----------



## Fixed5217

JoshE said:


> ^ Awesome man,
> 
> Fishing is one of my all time favorite hobbies :D



thanks man, there are like 6 or so more on the photobucket--this one was just pretty anonymous. 
I didn't actually catch anything other than the snapping of the string on my already numb fingers(fly fishing)


----------



## JoshE

Haha damn,

I'm dying to give fly fishing a go aye.. Looks to be good fun


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I'm not a newbie by a long shot,but since i never posted a pic in this thread,i feel i am entitled to do so now


----------



## JoshE

^ Looking good skillz! Great to put a face to the name


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

is that you in the gas mask??? i must own one in this life...idk what it is,but there is something about a gas mask that just does it for me...of course i'll turn it into a reefer smoking apparatus,but that is besides the point!!!


----------



## JoshE

Nah haha, just a random picture i stole from Google.

Heres me after work:


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> Nah haha, just a random picture i stole from Google.
> 
> Heres me after work:



hell yeah!!! i love it! you look like you could raise some hell,proper like!!! 
have you always lived in Perth?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

JoshE said:


> First time on LSD.



ROTFLMFAO!!!!!! i bet you had no clue what was going on if that was your first time with Lucy.


----------



## JoshE

Thanks heaps skillz!! Yea that first trip on LSD was amazing  Was born in Perth, but moved up north for 6 years or so and then back again


----------



## Swerlz

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> I'm not a newbie by a long shot,but since i never posted a pic in this thread,i feel i am entitled to do so now



its about fuckin time


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> its about fuckin time



yeah well the only MOD i see putting out is Laika........where is the MOD squad photos,huh??? oh,that must be you in the avatar. you look just like Jim Carey and i love the dress,but not as much as the hair!!! i love Jim Carey. were you tired of meatwad?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't put out for free.


----------



## Swerlz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't put out for free.



yeah.. what Cap'n said %)

you gotta work for it.. I've posted tons of pics of me around here

happy hunting


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> yeah.. what Cap'n said %)
> 
> you gotta work for it.. I've posted tons of pics of me around here
> 
> happy hunting



hell yeah! it is on...i love going treasure hunting for shit like this.


----------



## IAMWHY

Gotta give EM a little preview, save the goods for the hotel room.


----------



## JoshE

^ Nice


----------



## IAMWHY

JoshE said:


> ^ Nice



Thanks, JoshE-poo. I like adding poo to the end of names, no exordinante attachment intended. 

You give some good face yourself.


----------



## theotherside

Swerlz said:


> yeah.. what Cap'n said %)
> 
> you gotta work for it.. I've posted tons of pics of me around here
> 
> happy hunting



I can vouch for swerlz...he is someone I would hang out with without a doubt! Our two different styles of looks(although both very handsome of course) would allow us for some fun nights out. Too bad my g/f wouldn't approve


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside said:


> I can vouch for swerlz...he is someone I would hang out with without a doubt! Our two different styles of looks(although both very handsome of course) would allow us for some fun nights out. Too bad my g/f wouldn't approve



no doubt we would have some fun... and queue the mayhem 

she dont gots to know bout it


----------



## oxytocin

hey guys


----------



## JoshE

^ Why hello 

Looking good oxytocin. You have tatt's too! Even more awesome :D


----------



## oxytocin

^thanks man! they're a work in progress, i just wish ink was cheaper!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oxytocin said:


> ^thanks man! they're a work in progress, i just wish ink was cheaper!



Sometimes when artists do apprenticeships you can have them do it for free, although paying for someone who knows what they are doing versus getting it done for free by a rookie, is really the choice that is best left up to you.


----------



## JoshE

oxytocin said:


> ^thanks man! they're a work in progress, i just wish ink was cheaper!



Yea tell me about it!

Ive only got two tattoos at the moment, one i got done in Thailand and the other one was done here in Australia.

I'm off to Hong Kong in 3 weeks so I'm going to get another one there since it's way cheaper


----------



## ektamine

Can't we have a newbie AND nudie thread?

I wannna  up all you fine ladies

 

(JK - Kinda)


----------



## oxytocin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Sometimes when artists do apprenticeships you can have them do it for free, although paying for someone who knows what they are doing versus getting it done for free by a rookie, is really the choice that is best left up to you.



i've actually looked into getting an apprentice to finish it up, but i'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, especially when it comes to tattoos. plus, i've developed a good relationship with my current tattoo artist (he' done all three of mine so far) and i feel like i'd be cheating on him if i went to someone else, haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

oxytocin said:


> i've actually looked into getting an apprentice to finish it up, but i'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for, especially when it comes to tattoos. plus, i've developed a good relationship with my current tattoo artist (he' done all three of mine so far) and i feel like i'd be cheating on him if i went to someone else, haha



lol aww  well I am glad you're happy with them. 

I don't have any tattoos.


----------



## cattlecruiser

is it safe showing pics of ourselves?


----------



## theotherside

It is as safe as showing yourself to anyone in public on a daily basis..or on facebook. This is a harm reduction board so nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## coelophysis

cattlecruiser said:


> is it safe showing pics of ourselves?



Don't incriminate yourself with unnecessary posts about things and then you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

oxytocin said:


> hey guys



whoo hoo...that is my adoptee!!!!!

oh yeah,oh yeah!!!

wow you are more than beautiful...very sexy!!


----------



## festivalfun

Me making love to Molly. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theotherside

Whose molly  Looks like you are having fun man!


----------



## coelophysis

Sorta oldish


----------



## lostNfound

oxytocin said:


> hey guys




Figured this oughta be on this page as well. Stunning


----------



## JoshE

oxytocin kinda reminds me of Kat Von D for some reason...Anyone else think so?


----------



## lostNfound

Slight resemblance......


----------



## Skateboarding

Laika said:


> Don't incriminate yourself with unnecessary posts about things and then you will have nothing to worry about.



That's my problem. I wouldn't really mind posting a picture- but unfortunally I've made some dumb frickin' threads in my time and said some things I probably shouldn't hahaha. 


So unfortunally- I dont think I'll be posting a pic which sucks lmao


----------



## SinisterMuffin

It's very interesting seeing the faces behind the screen names!  Gotta admit that I'm not sure I'm entirely comfortable posting any pictures of myself, considering I've got a couple of trip reports floating and things... ><

Plus, you'd all think I'm about 5-10 years younger than I actually am anyway!


----------



## lukeduke1983

Catching a nod  with my guitar and a cig in my mouth and the other is self explanatory.


----------



## snooter420

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...219915630_100000688581923_34699_2632777_n.jpg

thats me^^^^ bout a yr old but it was on my wifes facebook. i have plenty more ill post one more below of a painting a lady did of me. back when I was still working 
before my injury.

this is  the painting an artist did of me
http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...563239729_100000688581923_37675_6995468_n.jpg


----------



## brandiisamonkey

*well why not...*

The one of me and my friend was taken the week before I moved from Louisiana to Maine... The other was taken last week..


----------



## therealMaryJane

*Mj*






hiya from australia!


----------



## ShyTownRaver

*Aren't I pretty? Ha!*

Welp, this is me.

To the brave me world of my fellow newbies.


----------



## Chunk4379

newest pic


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Where did you take that pic Laika?


----------



## coelophysis

If you're referring to the most recent one that I posted then it was taken in Florida. I know I've told you the story of when I went to Florida to pick up my friend and his cat. The picture was taken during that adventure.

My buddy and I left in the night and wound up picking up our friend to move back to NJ in Sarasota. We got to his place and loaded the car up and then we headed west so we could catch the sunset, I had already been driving for like 20+ hours, and drove a longer distance just to see the sunset. We watched it go down and my two friends drank whiskey on the beach. Once it was dark we got the closest hotel to where we were.
We get the room and their still drinking. Two of us have been up for over a day now, and for some weird reason I did 2ce at like 9 at night in the hotel because I was bored of watching them drink. The friend we went to pick up is a lot older than us, wound up drinking too much and was hurling all night, he had a key in his pocket. The other friend was wasted and we started heading for a bar that was right next to the hotel but I kept telling him I couldn't go to the bar like this and he begged and promised that it would be fine, but i decided against it.

I headed back to the hotel room and knocked on the door but the friend was too out of it to get up and answer the door and of course the other key was in the pocket of my other drunken friend at the bar.
So I melted in my car with tunes blaring in a beach parking lot until my friend was done with the bar lol.
He went in and passed the hell out. I, stared at the ceiling for a few hours instead of sleeping, it eventually got bright out, and i got maybe 2 hours MAX of sleep. We headed back out to the beach before we would start heading back up North and i brought that blanket with me and rested in the blistering hot gulf of mexico beach sun, drained, tired, warn out, falling apart, half alive for a couple hours. then I headed straight from the Sarasota area to Jacksonville cause my phone told me a band I follow was gonna be there tonight. I had just seen them 1 week prior in Brooklyn. I chatted with them then, gave them a drawing and got real friendly with them, so you shoulda seen their reactions when I approached them again now 8 states later. It was pretty funny. They told me how they still had the drawing in the van and then they told the crowd "thanks for coming out tonight, and a special thanks to this guy who came all the way from NJ to see us" and then the drummer chimed in with "AND he's picking his friend up and helping him move back to new jersey, now that's a good man" and then they began to jam. They were an instrumental band so that was basically the only things they used their microphones for.
The show let out at like 11pm, I finish hanging out with the band and get into the car. I drink 2 energy drinks and begin the long trek homeward.

By the time we reached North Carolina I was in horrible condition lol. In the past 60 hours I had gotten 2 hours of sleep and im in North Carolina and I am SPENT. I have this horrible problem though, I HAVE to drive. If someone else takes over and I try to rest in the passenger seat, no matter how the fuck tired I am I cannot fall asleep in a car. Every time I'd start to doze off I'd jolt awake because I kept thinking I was falling asleep behind the wheel. Every. Single. Time. So I basically sat there spasm-ing every couple of minutes for the duration of Virginia, it was useless. I climbed back behind the wheel in Maryland and drove the rest of the way with clenched jaws and glued to the road eyes.

Sleep was so incredible when I finally made it back to my bed in NJ, after 70ish hours later, 50 or so of those hours spent in the car driving and doing traveling things, only 2 of those hours spent sleeping.

The picture was the halfway mark. After the long drive to get there and after barely getting any sleep from 2ce, and getting ready to depart for NJ but take a detour for a concert.

A picture tells a thousand words.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SinisterMuffin said:


> It's very interesting seeing the faces behind the screen names!  Gotta admit that I'm not sure I'm entirely comfortable posting any pictures of myself, considering I've got a couple of trip reports floating and things... ><
> 
> Plus, you'd all think I'm about 5-10 years younger than I actually am anyway!



I don't post my pic here so don't feel bad. ​


----------



## ShyTownRaver

*quoted!*



Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't post my pic here so don't feel bad. ​




Well, so what? I look like a 14 year old girl, despite being an 18 year old man.

Do EET


----------



## JoshE

Yeah baby YEAH!


----------



## SinisterMuffin

Awesome!  Loving that outfit.  XD


----------



## pmjkerr

therealMaryJane said:


> hiya from australia!



Always nice to see more Aussies around the place.

Welcome from a fellow southerner.


----------



## jewy420

LaDyBuGoXy said:


> Thanks.. kinda feel unsafe now, less anonymous



Hotness! Thanks for sharing! Wow now I feel like im @ an na meeting... lol next post will be me. 

Don't know if I'm supposed to quote images or not. And sorry is If is pushed you over your bandwith limit, but u were worth it!


----------



## jewy420

Me in Cancun with the dos equies girls! 




and another or me in Cancun with some random masked feller!

Im a brand new member but I have used bluelight for ever and a day for all kinds of info I needed! For that I say thank you!


----------



## sapphire life




----------



## Okami

radric davis said:


> Not really new but havn't posted too much.



Why wrapping paper on the door? My first guess is to stop smoke/smell?

My second guess is because you love christmas so much that you wanted your entire house to be christmassy all year round.


----------



## blueeyes26

Still can't figure this shit out! Ugh technology lol


----------



## GuruBushHippie

Don't have any recent pics so here's a link to a video of me cliff jumping. It's a long way down.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150983705357479


----------



## twofortea

http://imgur.com/a/tUCxX


----------



## spork

^cuuuuuute  Your kitty is adorable as well. I  cats. 

*blueeyes26* Check out this link on how to post photos on Bluelight. You can use TinyPic to host your images. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ungoliath

sup

wwee


----------



## coelophysis

Hey there, lol. I dig the anonymity of the picture.


----------



## Ungoliath

well on a website where I openly discuss drug use and the like, I find it odd people wouldnt be so anonymous. Unless they stick to the other forums i geuss. Oh and people wanted to see my grillz, here are the 83 1/4 carrot diamond ones, id take them out for a better picture but they are screwed in (Got holes drilled in my canines and my teeth 4 from the back, the holes are called anchor points, you need a dentist to screw them out and put them in, if i remember ill get my sapphire and diamond ones out of my SBD tomorrow so you can see a different set upclose)




but man, bitches love a man whos smile is worth more then their car

edit: my mouth looks funny because i put cotton balls between my cheeks and gums to take a better pic of them (to lift my lips up so you could see my teeth better, I took a pic just smiling but i wanted to take this one to show its a full top rocker, not one of those two front teeth grillz. Ill take a better pic sometime now that i established they are full top row, when I smile in a club, the light catches them and its like i just put out meow mix at the animal shelter cuz so much pussy comes over) cuz I tried using my hand but it was to hard, with my mouth closed you cant tell


----------



## blueeyes26




----------



## PantyRaid




----------



## queenbitchshelby

im a 17 year old girl I would love to talk to you about some questions I have


----------



## queenbitchshelby

Captain.Heroin said:


> I don't post my pic here so don't feel bad. ​


I would post one but it has to be a link I tried it's not working so idk


----------



## sawtooth

hello world


----------



## Goodwalt

Well, for the sake of bumps, here is my pic! Saying hello from Argentina  hope to learn a lot from you guys (and improve my english in the process)


----------



## godofmotion

my avi is me


----------



## PacificNW

*Fully Clothed as requested.*

I guess I'll join in. Tis' be me after a decade of abuse and fighting. You'd never know except I look like an intimidating asshole covered in tats, but I'm actually nice until I'm not.


----------



## The_jizz

Welcome


----------



## rbbohio

How do I send picture from my phone... I am on mobile site btw


----------



## PacificNW

*Posting Images from Mobile Device*



rbbohio said:


> How do I send picture from my phone... I am on mobile site btw




You have to upload the picture somewhere else like imgur.com or you can even use the link to your *Facebook picture as long as the privacy setting is public. That's what I tried anyway. 

To get the Link box to open you'll click the square icon that looks like a picture frame which is near the earth and binoculars icon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*I'm not totally sure if the Facebook method works so can you tell me if you see my avatar of me with sunglasses on and then if you see it bigger a couple posts before this one in the actual post. Or anyone cruising through here who can let me know. _


----------



## rbbohio

Thanks... Just downloaded imger... Now uploading


----------



## DeeDeeDrug




----------

